# Adopting Scout -DVGRR



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Oh I hope Scout finds his furever home soon. We met him last December and he is a great pup!! He reminds me so much of our Sophia.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I too hope Scout can finally find soon the home best suited for him. I see they have many other great looking Goldens in need of homes too.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Scout*

Scout sure is adorable!

Here are two very cute pics of him!!
It's obvious he loves children!!

Here is what was written about him:
Adopting Scout -DVGRR 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I thought I would pass along information about a very cute and adorable boy named Scout. He has been at DVGRR for 10 months and they would really love to see him find his forever home. The only little hiccup is he does not like other dogs. I've walked him a few times and he was very sweet on our walk and such a fluffy fella. So, I thought I would share their post here to see if anyone knows anybody looking for an only dog.
Scout is currently a record holder at DVGRR! He's currently holding the record for the longest stay amongst the current dogs. He's been with us for 10 months! Help us find Scout...aka Scooter...aka Scout Master...aka OHMYGODHE'SSOFUZZY his fur-ever home.
http://api.viglink.com/api/click?fo...l | Facebook&jsonp=vglnk_jsonp_13167791473881

http://api.viglink.com/api/click?fo...A | Facebook&jsonp=vglnk_jsonp_13167791745962


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

bumping up for Scout


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

I hope Scout get the perfect home, every dog/pet deserves the best.
Hugs Scout!!


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

Scout is breaking my heart, such a sweet boy. If only he got along with other dogs.... For anyone with young kids that want just one dog - Scout would be perfect. 

We just got to find this fella a home!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Scout*

Muddypaws-you are so right!


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

bumping for scout


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

Thank you!!


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

Met Scout today at the meet & greet. He is a sweet guy and not at dog reactive as first thought. He was among the other dogs and quite calm. He may not be able to live with another dog but he is fine around them. He is a gorgeous dog.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Scout*

Hoping there is a home out there where Scout would be an only pet. He is truly gorgeous and it seems he is SO LOVING!!

http://www.facebook.com/DVGRR#!/pages/Adopting-Scout/283624321648083


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

He's so cute!

Might I add, I don't know if you're advertising this "record setting" situation, but if you are, that might turn people off. If I saw a dog referred to as being a record setter for being in the rescue the longest of any dog I would immediately think "Well there must be a good reason for that!" and I might be more inclined to look at different dogs.

I am so so so not criticizing you and maybe people don't think the way I do (hah, I know most people don't, I'm a nut), but it's just a thought.

Best of luck finding a home for him, he seems like a sweetheart! I love the pics of him with the kids.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Adopting Scout*

Me, too, I am not criticizing, but I think more info needs to be given in his bio about why SCOUT shouldn't be living with other dogs. I think this is what might be scaring people off.


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

He was in a field with the other dogs and he seemed fine, was not reactive at all. I guess he just wouldn't be good sharing a home with another dog or cat. There were a lot of people at the M&G Saturday and I think they all had a dog or two at home and I think that is the primary reason he is taking longer to place. Face it, most of us Golden people have more then one dog or are looking for a second.... 

Honestly, he is a sweetie, so soft and those eyes!!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Muddypaws*

Muddypaws

I emld. Sarah and Fay and said that if they could explain more in his bio why he can't live in a home with another dog it might help him find a home. I think Scout is just gorgeous and cuddly and so loving from what I've read about him.
I am praying someone out there adopts him!!


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

*Scout has found a home!!!*

I have GREAT news, Scout went home today, there is an announcement on FB and and video of him leaving. Warning - it will bring tears to your eyes but Scouty Pants has found his family and there is nothing better then that.

Congratulations to Scout and his new family. I am so happy for him!!

arty:arty::jamming::jamming:arty:arty:arty:


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Muddypaws said:


> I have GREAT news, Scout went home today, there is an announcement on FB and and video of him leaving. Warning - it will bring tears to your eyes but Scouty Pants has found his family and there is nothing better then that.
> 
> Congratulations to Scout and his new family. I am so happy for him!!
> 
> arty:arty::jamming::jamming:arty:arty:arty:


Fantastic, love these happy endings, so great Scout has found his family.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Scout*

I was so worried that Scout wasn't finding a home!

You MADE ME SO HAPPY!!!

Have a beautiful life Scout!!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Welcome HOME SCOUT!


----------

